# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Linux auf USB.Stick

## noerxe08

Ich versuche, Linux auf einem 64 GB-Stick zu installieren. Habe mir bis jetzt Informationen abseits vom Forum eingeholt, habe dabei unterschiedliche  Angaben erhalten.
Einmal  heißt es 'download tinny.cc/rufus 311/ .... ubuntu-2004, dann wiederum 'Rufus 3.13 portable/ubuntu 20.04 6 bit'. Jetzt bräuchte ich halt die richtige Angabe. 
Danke im voraus.
noerxe08

----------


## corresponder

Hier steht doch alles: https://rufus.ie/de/
und dann holst du dir ubuntu (https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop)
und folgst den rufus Anleitungen.... bezüglich .iso.

----------


## noerxe08

datentr.-linux.png
Ich hab wahrscheinlich beim Senden meiner Antwort einen Fehler gemacht, denn ich sehe nichts; daher ein 2. Versuch
Zunächst bitte ich um etwas Geduld mit mir, ich bin ein 'Oldie' (93), der versucht, sich neben W 10 ein 2. Standbein einzurichten. Ich habe das gemacht, was Du mir empfohlen hast. 
Wahrscheinlich reicht das aber noch nicht, denn ich konnte anschließend nicht, wie ich - wohl dummerweise - angenommen hatte, das neue Linux starten. Fehlt da noch etwas ? - 
Hab versucht, Dir ein Bild von meiner Datenträgerverwaltung als Anhang (ATTACH ???) zu zeigen, weil mir da etwas nicht ganz 'koscher' schien.

----------


## corresponder

hast du mal im BIOS das Booten von USB als 1. Bootoption eingestellt?
gruss

----------


## Schreibtroll

@ corresponder:

Oder mal "alternatives Bootmenue" ansteuern. Bei mir ists F12.
Wie bei Windows ab dem POST einschliesslich Morsezeichen bis es reagiert. (W = F8 für dieses Menue...)

Du musst vom Stick booten - ein Linux ist ein OS und kein Programm...

PS: Da ich noch immer BIOS und nicht UEFI habe, nehme ich immer noch unetbootin.exe.

----------


## FM_81

Also, wenn ich mir den Screenshot der Windows-Datenträgerverwaltung "datentr.-linux.png" anschaue, dann existiert bereits eine CD/DVD als UBUNTU-Installationsmedium und das Installationsziel soll vermutlich der USB-Stick "MYLINUXLIVE" sein?
Falls ich mit dieser Vermutung richtig liege, muss Du zuerst Deinen Computer dazu bringen, von CD zu booten, und dort dann den Stick als Ziel angeben, und dabei höllisch aufpassen, dass es Dir auch den Bootloader dorthin und nicht versehentlich auf eine Deiner Festplatten schreibt. (Die könnte man sicherheitshalber auch abstecken während der Installation.)

Gruß, FM_81

PS: Respekt, wer sowas mit 93 Jahren noch ausprobiert!
PS2: Sieh zu, ob Du die E-Mail-Adresse aus Deinem Beitrag noch löschen kannst, das wird auf Dauer sonst keine Freude bringen ...

----------


## noerxe08

Antwort war doppelt !

----------


## noerxe08

ja! Und ich meine auch, dass mein System länger zum Start gebraucht hat, weil es versucht hat, zuerst vom USB-Stick zu booten. -Hab ich es denn grundsätzlich richtig verstanden, dass ich NUR Rufus und
UBUNTU auf  meinen Stick downloaden muss ? - Danke und Gruß zurück

----------


## noerxe08

Also was da passiert ist, wird wohl immer ein ungelöstes Rätsel bleiben; denn ich habe seit 'Ur'-Zeiten keine DVD/CD eingelegt !!!
Es sieht auch jetzt ganz anders aus Anhang 21732. Eine Frage noch zu meiner Email-Adresse (hab sie schon gelöscht) :was wäre denn die Folge gewesen?

----------


## FM_81

> Also was da passiert ist, wird wohl immer ein ungelöstes Rätsel bleiben; denn ich habe seit 'Ur'-Zeiten keine DVD/CD eingelegt !!!


Also es gibt KEINE CD/DVD ... In dem Fall mittels des RUFUS-Programmes unter Windows 10 die ISO-Datei auf den USB-Stick schreiben. Danach den Computer von diesem Stick booten. Das dürfte dann erst mal als sogenanntes LIVE-System laufen ... Installieren ist dann auch möglich, Ziel kann eine oder mehrere Festplattenpartition(en) oder auch ein zweiter USB-Stick sein. Deren Inhalt wird überschrieben und ist dann dauerhaft verschwunden. Den zweiten Anhang kann ich irgendwie nicht öffnen, da kommt 

```
invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
```




> Eine Frage noch zu meiner Email-Adresse (hab sie schon gelöscht) :was wäre denn die Folge gewesen?


Jede Menge Spam und sonstiges Ungewolltes in Deinem Postfach.

Gruß, FM_81

----------


## noerxe08

Danke FM_81.    2. Versuch mit dem Anhang, wenn Du ihn dann lesen konntest (so hoffe ich), ergibt sich vielleicht etwas anderes. LG.datentr. jetzt.png

----------


## corresponder

Nur so am Rande, hast du eine Komplett Sicherung von deinem Windows System bzw. ist das was wichtiges drauf?
Besser noch eine Windows Sicherung mit Wiederherstellungs Datenträger....
Das würde ich vor dem Installationsversuch prüfen.

gruss

----------


## noerxe08

jetzt wollte ich gerade aus Sicherheitsgründen Linux auf dem Stick installieren. Gibt es da tatsächlich  auch noch ein Risiko ?  Gruß zurück

----------


## corresponder

wenn du dir sicher bist, dass die Installation auf dem Stick landet ist alles gut

;-)

unter Linux heissen die Festplatten nicht C:\ D:\
sondern 
/dev/sda
/dev/sdb

nur so als Hinweis

----------


## noerxe08

ich hoffe, dass ich es mit Deiner  Hilfe schaffe!!! Etwas irritiert mich : wenn Linux  auf dem Stick installiert ist, sind denn da die internen Festplatten überhaupt im Spiel ? - Grüßle

----------


## corresponder

Wenn du bei der Installation den USB-Stick als Ziel angibst nicht.

----------


## noerxe08

Guten Morgen, was muss ich jetzt noch tun, um weiterzukommen ? - Gruß

----------


## noerxe08

Ich hänge etwas in der Luft, hatte mir die ganze Geschichte anders vorgestellt. Ist wohl nix mit  'schneller, sicherer und EINFACHER'  ??? War der  Meinung, wenn ich 'Rufus' und 'Ubuntu' auf dem Stick
untergebracht habe, kann's losgehen. Ein Irrtum ? Gruß

----------


## nopes

Rufus installierst du und startest das. In Rufus, wählst du den USB Stick aus und die ISO Datei und klickst auf start - ggf zeist du uns, wie dein Rufus aussieht...

----------


## Sauerland1

Auf gut deutsch:
rufus ist das Programm, um das ISO auf den USB-Stick zu übertragen.

----------


## noerxe08

hier das Bild nach Rufus-Klickrufus-bild.png. Und was macht jetzt ein 'Unbefleckter'? - Gruß
Und auch ein Versuch mit dem Creator.   iso-hilfe.jpg Was nützt mir das , wenn ich nicht weiß, was zu tun ist? Ist die Latte wohl doch zu hoch gehängt für mich?

----------


## Schreibtroll

Dann gehe doch mal das Rufus-Menue durch...

Im ersten Pulldown-Menue:
Bildschirmfoto zu 2022-12-22 13-55-50.png
Ist der Stick Laufwerk M? Sonst schrottest Du etwas!

Im zweiten Pulldown-Menue:
Bildschirmfoto zu 2022-12-22 13-57-43.png
musst Du das ISO auswählen - es liegt genau unter Rufus.exe im Ordner Download.

Den Rest kannst Du glaube ich so belassen wie es ist. Die alte Klappkiste arbeitet bestimmt noch mit BIOS und nicht mit UEFI. Sonst ebenfalls anpassen! 

Und wenn es Dir absolut zu blöd ist: Dann muss halt mal ein DVD-Rohling geopfert werden bevor man verzweifelt.

----------


## Schreibtroll

Re: DVD

Vorsicht! Du brennst keine Daten wie Urlaubsbilder oder so - Du musst im Brennmenue nach etwas suchen was so ähnlich (oder genauso) heisst wie ISO Abbild brennen. Variiert je nach Brennprogramm etwas.

----------


## noerxe08

juhu !!!!!!!!!!
Ich hab's geschafft. Mit viel Hirnschmalz. Nachdem ich kapiert hatte, dass Rufus nichts mit der Installation zu hat, habe ich den USB-Stick mit dem Backupper von AOMEI ziemlich einfach  bootfähig gemacht.
Danach mit dem Creator zu Ende gebracht. War dann ein schönes Gefühl, als ich zum 1. Mal das Bild  von Ubuntu gesehen habe !!!! Jetzt geht die Feinarbeit aber erst richtig los, ich weiß noch nicht, ob
und ggf. wie man die Sprache auf Deutsch einstellt, wie man die Wlan-Verbindung herstellt, wie man auf auf die Geräte zugreifen kann, wie man Programme installiert etc., etc. - - - -
Danke an alle, die mir bis hierher unter die Arme gegriffen haben; wahrscheinlich werde ich Euch noch oft brauchen !!! Viele Grüße

----------


## corresponder

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Erstinstallation!

gruss

----------


## noerxe08

Danke.. Schon ist die 1. Hürde da : ich möchte ein Programm installieren. Bei  w 10 war es einfach, man hat eine .exe-datei heruntergeladen, diese dann angeklickt, und dann lief alles von selbst. Hier (ich bin gerade auf 
'Linus'-Station) ist von 'Paketen' die Rede. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ? Gruß noerxe

----------


## marce

https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite/

----------


## corresponder

unter GNU/Linux brauchst du keine .exe Programme, das ist die Windows Welt.
Programme heissen bei dir als so eine Art .zip: Programname.deb
deb= debian Paket, was auch unter Ubuntu die Endung ür Programme ist, bzw. deren Installationspaket.....

gruss

----------


## noerxe08

hallo marce, vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp; er ist sehr hilfreich, aber auch sehr umfangreich. Bis ich da durch bin, vergehen wahrscheinlich etliche Tage. Mir schwirrt der Kopf von den vielen neuen Begriffen. Daher eine große Bitte an Dich : könntest Du mir in einigen - ich hoffe wenigen - Schritten aufschreiben, wie ich ein Programm, das unter w 10 nicht mehr so recht  laufen will, installieren könnte. Es liegt als .exe-Datei in einem Ordner vor, auf den Linus Zugriff hat! Danke und Grüßle. noerxe

----------


## Schreibtroll

Fange bitte nicht gleich von vornherein an, Dich unglücklich zu machen.

Zuallererst schaut man, ob es eine Entsprechung in Ubuntu gibt. Danach kann man googlen.

Wenn ja → diese per Synaptic installieren.

Wenn nein → in winehq (https://www.winehq.org/ ) nachsehen, ob dieses Programm.exe dort unterstützt wird. Ja - Programm über wine installieren. Nein - ähnliche alternativen suchen. Ob wine von Haus aus installiert ist weiss ich nicht - schaue mal nach. Wenn nicht: Via Synaptic nachinstallieren. 

Per sofort ist im grafischen Bereich Synaptic Dein Freund; im bösen schwarzen Fenster heisst er dann "sudo apt-get install ******" wobei die * den Programmnamen meinen.

Noch ein Tipp: Linux ist im Gegensatz zu Windows case-sensitive. Programm und programm sind zwei verschiedene Dinge!!

----------


## noerxe08

hallo Schreibtroll, Du erinnerst mich an einen früheren Mathe-Lehrer : den konnte man Löcher in den Bauch fragen, der wusste alles, nur ------*rüberbringen* konnte er es nicht !!! Du solltest unterscheiden können, ob Du es mit gleichwertigen Experten oder blutigen Anfängern zu tun hast. Ich grüße Dich

----------


## corresponder

Was möchtest du denn für ein Programm, was soll das können?

gruss

----------


## noerxe08

Es ist ein Programm, das x-beliebige Videos aufnimmt (hab ja schon erwähnt, dass es als .exe-Datei vorliegt), und die Wiedergabe 'ruckelt und zuckelt'. Gruß zurück

----------


## nopes

Windows Anwendungen kann man nicht einfach so in Linux verwenden.

MMn stehen dir aber mehrere Wege offen:
Du kannst nach Alternativen suchen - google "anwendegung alternatives"Du könntest eine Windows VM betreibenDu könntest Wine verwendenDu könntest WSL verwenden - da kann man einfach so Windows Programme starten
Ich denke die Reihenfolge bewertet auch schon, zu erst solltest du genau prüfen, ob es nicht eine andere Anwendungen gibt - welche die man mit der Paketverwaltung installieren kann und die deinen Anforderungen genügen.
Ich glaube es zwar nicht, aber es könnte evt sinnvoll sein, eine VM mit einer alten Windows Version zu betreiben, um damit die Anwendung zu benutzen.
Wine ist schwierig, eher so Finger weg.
Bei der WSL müsste die Anwendung mit einem aktuellen Windows laufen, aber warum dann Linux?.
Video ruckelt und zuckelt - ich habe nicht die Wahrnehmung, das Linux da besser als Windows wäre, aber warum dann Linux?

----------


## corresponder

> Es ist ein Programm, das x-beliebige Videos aufnimmt


da gibt es sicher ein Programm unter Linux dafür.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, was "aufnehmen" in diesem Fall bedeutet.

* aufnehmen im Sinne von: nimmt den Bildschirm auf (so Bildschirmfoto als Film)
* aufnehmen im Sinne von: eine Kamera ist involviert....

gruss

----------


## noerxe08

runterladen und als Video-Datei speichern. Das Programm heißt Audias 23

----------


## corresponder

da kommt es wieder drauf an, wo du die herunter laden möchtest,
macht aber üblicherweise ein Browser Plugin...

vielleicht solltest du dir klar werden, dass die Windows Denkweise unter Linux nicht unbedingt funktioniert...

;-)

----------


## noerxe08

das merke ich langsam auch !!!!!! Lohnt sich dann der Aufwand überhaupt, Linux als 2. Standbein aufzubauen? 
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass Linux gar nicht so einfach ist, wie es immer dargestellt wird.

----------


## corresponder

Es ist genauso "einfach" wie Windows, ermöglicht nur viel mehr Möglichkeiten ;-)
Die Frage ist, was der Rechner für dich machen soll...

----------


## noerxe08

Bleiben wir mal bei 'einfach' : ich lade viele Videos herunter mit Musik und schönen Landschaften (s.den Link). Leider wird auch Werbung 'mitgeliefert', die ich dann herausschneide. Ich brauche also
2 Programme. Dazu bekomme ich jeweils eine .exe-Datei, die ich anklicke, und damit ist die Angelegenheit *erledigt!*. Und bei Linux ??  Gruß


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2386fuDmu3E

----------


## ThorstenHirsch

Kein Betriebssystem kann so einfach Windows-Programme ausführen wie Windows. Also wenn Du auf Windows-Programme angewiesen bist, dann nimm Windows. Unter Linux ist's eher so wie auf einem Handy: die verfügbaren Programme sind in einer Art "App Store" aufgelistet und dort kann man sie auch installieren. Manche Programme, die man unter Windows kennt, findet man auch dort, z.B. Firefox und Thunderbird... aber eben die Linux-Versionen davon. Oft sind es OpenSource-Programme, die es sowohl für Windows als auch Linux gibt. Aber ich hab' schon nachgeschaut - Audias 23 gibt es nicht für Linux. Hmm... kann's sein, dass Du Dich auch noch vertippt hast? Audias hat was mit Hörgeräten zu tun. Für Videostreaming gibt's "Audials One 2023". Aber auch das ist Window-only.

----------


## noerxe08

Ja, ich hab mich vertippt; es ist Audials One 2023! Mit dem Programm kann man alles herunterladen, was am Bildschirm abläuft. Gibt es denn dafür in Linux ein Äquivalent? - Noch mal zu 'einfach' :
Nach Deinen Ausführungen meine ich, dass man *Fremdsoftware* bei Windows einfacher installieren kann. Nenn mir doch bitte mal ein Gegenstück, was bei Linux einfacher ist.
Corresponder schreibt 'viel mehr Möglichkeiten'. Aber sind die Möglichkeiten, die Windows bietet, für 'Otto Normalverbraucher' nicht mehr als ausreichend? - Ich rede so gern in Vergleichen : 
ein Fuhrunternehmer wird sich wohl nicht einen 5-Tonner kaufen, nur weil er damit mehr transportieren *könnte* als mit einem 3-Tonner, wenn er keinen Bedarf dafür hat.
Fazit : Linux ist schwieriger, hat dafür mehr Möglichkeiten ?

----------


## Sauerland1

Bei den meisten Linux Distrubutionen gibt es einen sogenannten Paketmanger, der entweder per Kommando oder GUI bedient wird.
In diesem Paketmanager sind viele Pakete( = Programme und Libraries) zum installieren gebündelt.

Da braucht man nur im Paketmanager zu schauen.......

Und diese Jäger und Sammler Mentalität a la Windows solltest du dir in Linux abgewöhnen.....

Linux ist nicht Windows......
Da gibts auch nen schönen Artikel:
https://www.felix-schwarz.name/files...nicht_Windows/

----------


## corresponder

Jetzt mal im Ernst, wenn dir die Vorteile von Linux nicht ansatzweise klar sind, warum willst du dich dann damit beschäftigen?
Ich führe die Vorteile hier jetzt nicht aus, da das Internet voll ist von Vergleichen und den Vor- und "Nachteilen" von freier Software.

Meine Mutter mit Ihren 68 Jahren hat seit 4 Jahren nur Debian Linux und hat keinerlei Probleme, das wäre unter Windows anders,
da Sie keinerlei Lust hat, sich mit dem System zu beschäftigen und ich lese und höre (verdiene mein Geld) ständig von Win 10 Update Problemen.

Aber egal, wenn du keine Lust hast, dich ein wenig mit Linux zu beschäftigen, dann lass es doch einfach...

gruss

;-)

----------


## Schreibtroll

@ corresponder:
Bei meiner Ma kannst die Ziffern umdrehen. Ich kann sie Hexe, Arschloch oder gar blöde Kuh nennen und sie grinst nur. Wenn ich ihr aber ihr Linux-Mint wegnehmen würde, wären meine Tage gezählt  :Smilie:  Und sie ist auch nur Anwender.

Ich bin raus. Dem TE geht es nicht ums Linux. Ihm gehts nur darum, sein Programm ruckelfrei ausführen zu können. Ergo sucht er ein "besseres" Windows.

----------


## corresponder

@Schreibtroll
das haben wir ja hier oft, dass die Menschen mit ihrem Windows Grundwissen anfangs Probleme mit dem GNU haben.... ;-)

@noerxe08
ist nicht böse gemeint aber GNU/Linux zeichnet sich durch eine so grosse Dokumentation und Benutzerinnenwissen aus, 
das es bei ein wenig Eigeninitiative viel mehr Spass als geschlossene Betriebsysteme machen kann - aber nicht muss...

----------


## ThorstenHirsch

> Gibt es denn dafür in Linux ein Äquivalent?


Nach kurzer Recherche komme ich zu einem klaren Nein als Antwort.

----------

